
The curse of free cloud services: A cautionary tale - iProject
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/diy-it/the-curse-of-free-cloud-services-a-cautionary-tale/590
======
jbrayton
Relying on a cloud service to store your data is always a risk. That is why I
wrote CloudPull, my Mac app that backs up your Google account to your Mac.
<http://www.goldenhillsoftware.com/>

~~~
darius
I've been looking for a service just like this. Thanks!

------
pyrotechnick
Why is the entire background of zdnet.com an ad? This site sucks.

~~~
nucleardog
And they went a bit overboard with the "See also:"...

